# NISSAN FRONTIER CREW 4X4... What Snowplow?



## metrail

Fellow Snowplowers... I'm from the Great State of Maine (not much snow right now Jan 4, 2012, but wait a minute!). Have 9 years of snowplowing residential 1,000 foot dirt road with several driveways, nooks, crannies, slight elevation, but road is in good shape. Have been using an old half ton Chevy with 8' Fisher. Just got a 2010 Nissan Frontier Crew 4X4 and was looking at the Meyer DP68 until coming across a thread on a SnowDogg MD68 (maybe MD75-- thinking that might be just a bit much for heavy snow). For the money, review, and doing a quick check on some of the specs-- I'm thinking this might be the way to go providing I plow WITH the snow fall and DO NOT wait until it ends!

*COMMENTS, SUGGESTIONS, RECOMMENDATIONS, EXPERIENCE PLOWING WITH SMALLER TRUCKS, COST ESTIMATE*

*Thanks kindly for any support-- from the Great State of Maine ~ Kevin (Acadia National Park Region)*


----------



## mercer_me

Nice to see another Maina' on hear. I would suggest the 7' Boss Sport Duty but, I'm not sure if they make a mount for your truck. The Snow Dogg would be my second choice.


----------



## metrail

Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately The Boss "Sport Duty" does not make a configuration for the Nissan Frontier. 

Looks like a couple of out-a-state dealers are charging about $3,200 for the SnowDogg MD68-- I'm wondering if a penny-pinching Maina' could pick one up for 3K even (install and tax included).

Love your post about the snow gun!

Kevin


----------



## mercer_me

metrail;1403873 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately The Boss "Sport Duty" does not make a configuration for the Nissan Frontier.
> 
> Looks like a couple of out-a-state dealers are charging about $3,200 for the SnowDogg MD68-- I'm wondering if a penny-pinching Maina' could pick one up for 3K even (install and tax included).
> 
> Love your post about the snow gun!
> 
> Kevin


You should contact Michudes Welding in Winslow. They sell Snow Dogg and Boss. Everybody I talk to says they have the best dealer support around.

Thanks, I stole that from bow2no1.


----------



## metrail

Hey Mercer_Me... 

I noticed the member who sells snowaway plows recommended that the width of the blade should always be wider then the track width "tire outer edge to tire outer edge", which certainly makes sense. So I might opt for the SnowDogg 75 which has a 90 inch / 79 inch angled width blade vs the SnowDogg MD68 which only has 80 inch and 71 angled-- my track width is right about 78 inches, so angled might be an issue with not having enough snow plowed out for the tires to have traction rather than pack unplowed snow and loose traction. I never had given that too much thought in the past as I was using an old fisher 8 footer. Usually, I do a straight sweep up our 1,000 foot dirt road and than go down both sides angled-- but there are times that option does not exist if you know what I mean.

Thanks for the recommendation on Michauds-- I already emailed them!

Pray for Snow! Kevin

CORRECTION: Researched Nissan Frontier track width (outer tire edge to outer tire edge)-- right about 72.3 inches-- the SnowDogg MD68 has an angled width of 71 inches... with careful angling the MD68 could be a viable option. PLEASE-- if anyone has additional information regarding track width (outer tire edge to outer tire edge) vs blade width and angle width-- PLEASE ADVISE ~ Kevin


----------



## mercer_me

metrail;1404011 said:


> Hey Mercer_Me...
> 
> I noticed the member who sells snowaway plows recommended that the width of the blade should always be wider then the track width "tire outer edge to tire outer edge", which certainly makes sense. So I might opt for the SnowDogg 75 which has a 90 inch / 79 inch angled width blade vs the SnowDogg MD68 which only has 80 inch and 71 angled-- my track width is right about 78 inches, so angled might be an issue with not having enough snow plowed out for the tires to have traction rather than pack unplowed snow and loose traction. I never had given that too much thought in the past as I was using an old fisher 8 footer. Usually, I do a straight sweep up our 1,000 foot dirt road and than go down both sides angled-- but there are times that option does not exist if you know what I mean.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation on Michauds-- I already emailed them!
> 
> Pray for Snow! Kevin
> 
> CORRECTION: Researched Nissan Frontier track width (outer tire edge to outer tire edge)-- right about 72.3 inches-- the SnowDogg MD68 has an angled width of 71 inches... with careful angling the MD68 could be a viable option. PLEASE-- if anyone has additional information regarding track width (outer tire edge to outer tire edge) vs blade width and angle width-- PLEASE ADVISE ~ Kevin


I would recommend getting the Snow Dogg MD75, it will save a lot of time and it's only 20lb heavier than the MD68.


----------



## plowguy43

Metrail- 
I also responded in the Snowdogg forum where you asked a similar question. I started off plowing with an 03 Dakota Crew Cab with a Snowbear Snowplow (the winch operated one). It was 82" wide but obviously shorter when angled. It did ok, but on the storms where a lot fell at once, I would easily get stuck after the first pass trying to back up. The path was too narrow to back down so my tires would venture off into the snowbanks (windrows). I stepped up to a 7'6" Fisher MM1 plow and it was night and day difference. The extra width makes your life much easier and the truck handled it fine. Most of my plowing occurs after the storm and I used it 2 years ago when we had some nice sized storms that season. 

I would not think twice on going with the Snowdogg MD75, I think Snowdogg makes an excellent plow and after years of research its the one I went with after owning about 6 Fishers. Best of luck!


----------



## metrail

05JAN2012
BT
UNCLAS

mercer_me and plowguy 43,

Thanks for what sounds like sound advice! The SnowDogg MD 75 seems like a good plow and good pricing.

We are suppose to get some snow here in Acadia National Park tomorrow afternoon/evening-- could be a mixed bag with some rain.

Happy Plowing!  Kevin aka metrail

BT
NNNN


----------



## mercer_me

metrail;1404506 said:


> mercer_me and plowguy 43,
> 
> Thanks for what sounds like sound advice! The SnowDogg MD 75 seems like a good plow and good pricing.
> 
> We are suppose to get some snow here in Acadia National Park tomorrow afternoon/evening-- could be a mixed bag with some rain.
> 
> Happy Plowing!  Kevin aka metrail


I think you will be happy with it. If Michudes doesn't email you back you should give them a call. They have excellent dealer support and service. Just ask Dewey, he will tell you how good they are. Dewey - http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=43883


----------



## metrail

Mercer_Me,

I did get a hold of Michauds and ordered the Frontier mount for the SnowDogg MD75-- should be in next week and hopefully installed (could of used it yesterday). Thanks for all your help!


----------



## mercer_me

metrail;1414346 said:


> Mercer_Me,
> 
> I did get a hold of Michauds and ordered the Frontier mount for the SnowDogg MD75-- should be in next week and hopefully installed (could of used it yesterday). Thanks for all your help!


Glad it worked out for you. You should be very happy with Michauds.


----------



## JonnyBoyPlowing

My father has a 04 jeep wrangler with a 7' curtis snow pro and he is moving it to a 06 nissan frontier. One of my buddies plows with a frontier with a curtis and says its a great plow for that truck.


----------



## metrail

JonnyBoy - Thanks for the post-- the day that I had it installed we got about 4 inches and plowing operations went well. I sure would like it to snow again so I can justify its purchase... I'm confident the jet stream will make its way south before April showers-- at least one more snowfall!  In the mean time the yellow flashing light is kool!

Happy Plowing (maybe?) ~ Metrail


----------



## mercer_me

metrail;1443580 said:


> JonnyBoy - Thanks for the post-- the day that I had it installed we got about 4 inches and plowing operations went well. I sure would like it to snow again so I can justify its purchase... I'm confident the jet stream will make its way south before April showers-- at least one more snowfall!  In the mean time the yellow flashing light is kool!
> 
> Happy Plowing (maybe?) ~ Metrail


I'm glad it worked good for you. Did you get any snow Saturday? You should post some pictures of it.


----------



## JonnyBoyPlowing

I put a 7' curtis home-pro on my 2005 frontier crew cab. i looked at the homesteader by fisher and the curtis is much more durable. it is built like a full size plow with a heavy duty frame and the hitch-n-run system


----------

